
Boxee Media Center App Gets $4 Million in Funding - normchow
http://ostatic.com/177028-blog/boxee-media-center-app-gets-4-million-in-funding
======
callmeed
Watched the video on boxee's site. Impressive ... BUT definitely an uphill
climb going against iTunes, Netflix, Amazon, etc.

It can't play DRM'd music, so the only local files it's gonna be able to use
are non-DRM'd mp3s plus torrented/pirated videos.

I'm confused why a new interface to Hulu is worth giving $4M to ...

